
How a Facial Recognition Mismatch Can Ruin Your Life - kawera
https://theintercept.com/2016/10/13/how-a-facial-recognition-mismatch-can-ruin-your-life/
======
gaur
> His emails to the department were angry and accusatory — deploying multiple
> fonts, colors, and styles. He left several belligerent voicemails and was
> often agitated on calls with officers.

Well, he was stomped on, jailed for two months, and made homeless. Frankly, I
admire the restraint it must have taken him to refrain from going on a cop-
killing spree.

